# End-life of pulse generator



## diadan2920 (Mar 11, 2010)

What diagnosis code would you use for end-life of a spinal pulse generator?


----------



## Michelle Thompson (Mar 11, 2010)

Take a look at the 996._ _  series. COMPLICATIONS  Mechanical complication or Other complication (due to Presence of any device, implant and graft)


----------

